# Best Wrench in PDX



## ttryderpdx (Dec 1, 2006)

Any Recommendations? I've got a couple of hi-end kuota's and a cervelo. I'm tired of driving out to Gateway and I'm not sold on the guys at Athletes Lounge.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I'd say it partly depends on where you are and what you want done. Standard overhauls and adjustments can be handled by most of the "bigger" LBSs, but that said, I think Sellwood Cycle Repair is quite good all around, particularly for building wheels. The main guy at Bike Central Co-op is great at fixed gear, single speed issues - though he's not a particularly warm & fuzzy guy. Brett at Bike Gallery (Sandy Blvd, I think) is a serious, top-end mechanic, though I don't know how/whether you can specify him for your bike.

Unless you have an overly subtle or complex problem, I'd try a good-sized LBS near you and work my way out from there.


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm not sure if teh owner of "Enselle" does any repairs but he buids a lot of high end bikes and/or maybe lakeside bikes in lake oswego?
I have taken my bikes to the bike gallery and rivercity and the second one has horrible customer service!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Mister not-so-warm-and-fuzzy is Dean, and he's the best I've found and then some. He's definitely a little "old school," but he gets it done right. Track bikes are bike central's sine qua non, but he did plenty of gearie stuff for me, too.

Pay for an hour of work, and trust me, he will do two or more. I think that's the big reason penny-pinchers and bargain shoppers make him grumpy...

Also a great wheelbuilder.

Their shop ain't a dealer for any major brand, FWIW...


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

En Selle is great, Jack would definitely work on your bikes. 

He's the only guy i trust implicitly in this town.


----------



## jerryon (May 28, 2006)

revolver on interstate and portland blvd.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

I have never had any wrenching done at revolver, but they are some supernice dudes, heard good things all around, for sure...


----------



## jerryon (May 28, 2006)

had a bike in there a few weeks ago. Came in $5 over what they estimated. No phone calls saying they found something else that needed attention. They took the time to go over my bike when I first brought it in and were straight w/ me. Pretty happy with the shop in general.


----------



## ttryderpdx (Dec 1, 2006)

*Thanks for all the feedback!*

I'll give these guys a try.


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

I second revolver, very decent guys


----------

